# Identifying Gearbox



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am about to get under my car tonight as I seem to have a gearbox problem. How can I identify what gearbox I have in the car? I was told it is an RB30ET gearbox, is there a model number (MX7) stamped on the casing anywhere?

What identifying features should I look for?

Car is a race car - Dastun Sunny (B310) with FJ20Turbo and, at this stage, possibly a damaged MX7 gearbox.

Any help is appreciated...


----------

